# New pup (GWP) getting started?



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Picked up a new hunting dog this weekend (german wirehair pointer). It's been 11 years since my last pup and I want to make sure I get this dog off on the right foot to being a great hunting dog. 
I know there are some things I should be working on right now but not to major, he's 8 almost 9 weeks old.

Are there some good trainers out there that do some one on one with handler and dog that know thier stuff?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

You have to do something with a GWP besides getting him on birds ?


----------

